# Hilfe fange keinen karpfen..



## Djluke (3. August 2009)

Hallo liebe Karpfenangler,
Ich brauche umbedingt hilfe um endlich mal einen Karpfen zu fangen.

Naja ich fange einfach mal an..

Ich angel an eine See ca 5ha groß.

Sind sehr viele Karpfen vorhanden...

Als ich mir vor 2 Wochen eine Stelle gesucht habe mit einem Echolot habe ich einen passenden Platz gefunden.
ca 3m+ tief.

Ich habe mit Mais und selbst gemachten Karmamel Boilis angefütter und Knoblauch Kartoffeln.

Mais und Karmael boilis habe ich jeden 2 Tag angefüttert und das eine Woche lang... an Boilis ca 1-2 kg und Mais ca halben beutel voll (gefrierbeutel )

Als ich dann in der Woche immer für 2-4 std am Wasser war und nie was gefanden habe ich von Freitag auf Samstag am Wasser verbracht leider ohne Karpfen erfolg was mich leider sehr depriemeirt.
Einen Aal von 94cm und 2kg konnte ich zwar überlisten war aber leider nicht mein Zielfisch..obwohl ich mich über so einen fetten Aal sehr gefreut habe naja ..

Ich besitze 2 Fox rute und jeweils eine Shimano Baitrunner und eine Dam Freilauf rolle..

Ich habe über Nacht  mit 3 verschieden Köder geangeln 2 Ruten mit verschiedenen Pop Ups und 2 mit Karmamel und Bananenboils.

Wir angeln mit jeweils mit Festblei Montage 85g Blei und ich angel mit inlinelaufblei auch von 85gr.

Ich bin wirklich verzeifelt ich weiß nicht mehr was ich machen soll wenn man schon seid 2 Montaten Karpfenangelt und keinen Erfolg hatte davor habe ich es schon an anderen Stellen probiert aber leider ohne Erfolg

Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir ein paar Tipps geben damit ich endlich Erfolg habe.

Mfg
Lukas


----------



## Xarrox (3. August 2009)

*AW: Hilfe fange keinen karpfen..*

Warst 24std. am Wasser es kann sein das du einfach nur zu falschen zeit am Falschen ort warst  

Kann aber auch sein das du die Falsche stelle gefüttert hast

An meinem Gewässer kannst fast die uhr nach stellen wann die wo an welche stelle kommen das ist von stelle zu stelle verschieden eine stelle kommen sie nachts ein paar km weiter flussaufwärts mittags.

Ich an deiner stelle würde einfach mal 24std. an einer stelle fischen und dann auch mit den ködern die du fütterst und nicht immer jede std. wechseln.

Wenn das nix bring such dir einfach mal ne neue stelle.

MFG  Xarrox


----------



## Djluke (3. August 2009)

*AW: Hilfe fange keinen karpfen..*

..24std war ich nicht da..und ich angel immer mit den selben Ködern..ich wechsel die Köder alle 4std weil ich angst habe das die den geruch verlieren..


----------



## allrounder11 (3. August 2009)

*AW: Hilfe fange keinen karpfen..*

mir gehts momentan genauso ich vermute das es über den tag zu warm ist und die karpfen über den tag einfach nicht beissen , ich hatte in der letzten zeit 4karpfen , 3stck zwischen 2uhr und 3uhr.


----------



## Djluke (3. August 2009)

*AW: Hilfe fange keinen karpfen..*

also wenn ich in der Woche angel dann Angel ich immer so 18:00 bis 22:00 oder halt wenns mal laufen sollte denke ich auch mal was länger was was moment leider nicht der fall ist


----------



## Djluke (4. August 2009)

*AW: Hilfe fange keinen karpfen..*

Hat keiner mehr ein paar Tipps für mich? ;+


----------



## Wallerschreck (4. August 2009)

*AW: Hilfe fange keinen karpfen..*

Warum fischst du so tief? Ich bin zwar kein Karpfenangler aber mein Gewässer ist ähnlich groß und hat auch einen sehr großen Karpfenbestand.
Die Biester rauben mir den letzten Nerv weil sie mir ständig nachts beim Zanderansitz im Flachwasser (unter 1,5m Tiefe) auf den Köfi knallen . 
Wenn ich gezielt Karpfen fangen wollen würde würd ichs Abends/Nachts im Flachwasser versuchen.
Am Besten unter überhängenden Zweigen oder ähnlichem (da biete ich auch immer meine Köfis auf Zander an)


----------



## Carp_fisher (4. August 2009)

*AW: Hilfe fange keinen karpfen..*

Hi
sind auf deinem Futterplatz schon Karpfen gefangen worden???


----------



## fantazia (4. August 2009)

*AW: Hilfe fange keinen karpfen..*



Djluke schrieb:


> ..24std war ich nicht da..und ich angel immer mit den selben Ködern..ich wechsel die Köder alle 4std weil ich angst habe das die den geruch verlieren..


Und deine Boilies die du fütterst verlieren kein Geruch oder wie?Ich wechsel meinen Boilie nichtmal wenn ich damit nen Karpfen gefangen habe.Der bleibt dran bis er nicht mehr gut aussieht und ich damit rechnen muss das er mir flöten geht.Vorher wechsel ich da nix.Ruten bleiben bis was beißt drin und gut ist.Würde einfach mal mehrere Stellen bzw. Spots befischen.


Meine Taktik ist meist folgende:
Stelle suchen 3-4 Tage jeden Tag selbe Uhrzeit 500Gramm Boilies füttern.Nach den 3-4 Tagen füttern befische ich die Stelle erst das erste mal.Geht an der Stelle nix wechsel ich spätestens nach dem 3. Versuch die Stelle.Bedenke aber immer vielleicht angelst du auch nur zur falschen Zeit.Am besten ist also man bleibt lange Zeit am Wasser wenn möglich über Nacht.So nimmst du die Abend,Nacht und Morgenstunden mit.Die Futtermenge und die Tage die man füttert bis die Karpfen den Spot annehmen ist natürlich in jedem Gewässer verschieden.Aber ich bin mit dieser "Taktik" immer gut gefahren.

Praktisch ist es natürlich gleich von Anfang an mehrere Stellen zu füttern.So kann man wenn die eine Stelle nicht läuft direkt zu der nächsten vorgefütterten Stelle wechseln.


----------



## kevix (4. August 2009)

*AW: Hilfe fange keinen karpfen..*

naja ... wenn du sie so vorfütterst hätte ich auch keinen hunger mehr xDDD


----------



## fantazia (4. August 2009)

*AW: Hilfe fange keinen karpfen..*



kevix schrieb:


> naja ... wenn du sie so vorfütterst hätte ich auch keinen hunger mehr xDDD


Schon wieder so ein Experte|supergri.

Du kennst sein Gewässer und den Bestand an Karpfen und anderen Friedfischen doch garnicht.Und wo sind 1-2kg Boilies und nen halber Gefrierbeutel voll Mais in einer Woche bitte viel?



Ist ja nicht schlimm wenn man noch nicht so viel Plan hat.
Dann sollte man aber lieber garnix schreiben bevor man Müll schreibt.Da hat dann nämlich niemand was von.


----------



## kelly.net (4. August 2009)

*AW: Hilfe fange keinen karpfen..*



fantazia schrieb:


> Schon wieder so ein Experte|supergri.
> 
> Du kennst sein Gewässer und den Bestand an Karpfen und anderen Friedfischen doch garnicht.Und wo sind 1-2kg Boilies und nen halber Gefrierbeutel voll Mais in einer Woche bitte viel?
> .


 
Zu viel? aber mächtig zu viel, vor allem wenn man mit ganzen Boilies anfüttert!
wenn ich oder die anderen anfüttern, dann machen wir das nur mit zerkleinerten, damit zwar ein duftteppich da ist und die fische angelockt werden, aber sie sich ned satt essen können!

du sollst ja die fische nicht füttern, sondern anlocken! 


@Djluke
womit fischen die anderen am see? vielelicht der falsche geschmack? oder sie haben sich schon daran gewöhnt und wissen was passiert wenn sie das fressen!


----------



## fantazia (4. August 2009)

*AW: Hilfe fange keinen karpfen..*

Ist mir ja eigentlich fast schon zu blöd hier zu schreiben aber nochmal eine Rechnung für unsere Experten.


1-2Kg Boilies aufgeteilt auf 7 Tage sind pro Tag gerade mal 140gramm-280gramm.


Halber Gefrierbeutel voll Hartmais höchstens 1kg.
Sind dann pro Tag 140gramm Mais.


Er hat alle 2 Tage gefüttert.
Sind dann alle 2 Tage:

280gramm-560gramm Boilies + 280gramm Mais.


Wer meint das ist viel zu viel hat einfach keine Ahnung sorry.
Das ist doch keine Menge.Die 280gramm Hartmais sind in 2 Tagen schonmal garnix.Paar Weißfische am Platz und der ist innerhalb kürzester Zeit weg.Und 280gramm-560gramm Boilies alle 2 Tage sind auch nix.Das futtern dir paar kleine Satzis ratz fatz weg.Und du redest hier von satt füttern|rolleyes.


----------



## kelly.net (4. August 2009)

*AW: Hilfe fange keinen karpfen..*



fantazia schrieb:


> 1-2Kg Boilies aufgeteilt auf 7 Tage sind pro Tag gerade mal 140gramm-280gramm..


 
das ist aber dann ned wirklich gut raus zu lesen dass das auf die woche verteilt war und nicht dass das jedes mal gemacht hat!


----------



## fantazia (4. August 2009)

*AW: Hilfe fange keinen karpfen..*



kelly.net schrieb:


> das ist aber dann ned wirklich gut raus zu lesen dass das auf die woche verteilt war und nicht dass das jedes mal gemacht hat!


Steht in seinem und meinem Post das es auf eine Woche aufgeteilt wurde.Aber kein Ding jeder verliest sich mal|supergri.


----------



## kelly.net (4. August 2009)

*AW: Hilfe fange keinen karpfen..*

egal!


----------



## kelly.net (4. August 2009)

*AW: Hilfe fange keinen karpfen..*

naja, wennst meinst, aber was solls....
einfach deutlischer schreiben, dan nkommen solche komentare nicht vor!

|offtopic


----------



## fantazia (4. August 2009)

*AW: Hilfe fange keinen karpfen..*



kelly.net schrieb:


> naja, wennst meinst, aber was solls....
> einfach deutlischer schreiben, dan nkommen solche komentare nicht vor!
> 
> |offtopic


Noe erst richtig lesen dann posten.


----------



## Djluke (4. August 2009)

*AW: Hilfe fange keinen karpfen..*

Hallo nochmal,

erstmal danke für euren viele Antworten.

Ich möchte jetzt nicht das jetzt hier streit entsteht weil ich denke das jeder seine eingenen Erfahrungen gehmacht hat..

Die anderen Karpfenangler am See sind leise wie sonst wer..

Die sind alle so geizig die sagen nix...auch wenn man sich erstmal Nett unterhält und dann ein paar versteckte fragen stellt reden die sich immer gut herum...

ich denke 3 min ist nicht richtig Tief für die See als wir nochmal mitm Boot und dem Echolot drüber gefahren sind dann hat man jede Menge fische am Grund gesehen..

Ich fahre morgen nochmal raus und suche eine neue Stelle ...habe auch eine viel versprechenden Spot in sicht..aber das problem an dem Spot ist das der was näher an Ufer liegt...ist das schlimm wenn er was näher am Ufer ist..habe immer Angst wenn 10meter entfehrnung ein Hund ins Wasser stürmt und die ganzen Fische verscheucht..

ich probiere das jetzt mal mit den Anfüttern 1kg jeden tag...
500g kleingeschnitten 500g noch ganz...was für einen Futterteppisch muss ich denn legen..also von was für eine entfehrnung? aufn Echolot sieht man zwar das schon welche Fische am Grund stehen aber wer weiß was für Fische es sind ^^ 

Vllt antwortet mir ja noch jemand.^^


----------



## Djluke (4. August 2009)

*AW: Hilfe fange keinen karpfen..*

sehe gerade das ich geschrieben habe das der see 5ha ist ..^^ der ist aber 54ha groß:S ich glaube ich habe mich da etwas vertahn


----------



## timy169 (4. August 2009)

*AW: Hilfe fange keinen karpfen..*

also bei einem so großen See musst du viel mehr Mais nehmen weil nicht nur karpfen mögen Mais.
Die Brassen sind meistens die ersten am Platz und lass das mal einen großen schwarm sein da bleibt nicht viel übrig von dem bischen mais was du zum vorfüttern nimmst. 
Ich angle an einem kleinen Teich und selbst da muss ich minimum 2-3 KG Hartmais füttern weil es dort auch viele Brassen gibt.
Manchmal fressen die karpfen auch sehr Ufernah.


----------



## Djluke (5. August 2009)

*AW: Hilfe fange keinen karpfen..*

ist Hartmais ist schädlich für Karpfen?

ich dachte wenn karpfen zu viel Hartmais essen platz der Bauch??

Weil der Hartmais ja noch quilt oder wie das geschrieben wird.


----------



## timy169 (5. August 2009)

*AW: Hilfe fange keinen karpfen..*

Das höre ich zum ersten mal das wen ein Karpfen zuviel Hartmais frißt das der Bauch platzt.
Mein kumpel angelt seit 15 jahren auf karpfen und da ist sowas noch nie passiert^^
und wen du den Mais richtig zubereitest quilt er nicht mehr im Bauch.


----------



## allrounder11 (5. August 2009)

*AW: Hilfe fange keinen karpfen..*

Das mit dem füttern ist immer so ne sache vor allem mit Partikeln, das stimmt schon was 
"fantazia" da sagt .Wenn zb. der Brassenbestand gut ist , ist 1kg hartmais gar nichts! Dementsprechend muss ich mehr mais füttern oder andere Köder nehmen.


----------



## Djluke (5. August 2009)

*AW: Hilfe fange keinen karpfen..*

Also ich habe letztens eien toten karpfen bei uns im Gewässer ''schwimmen'' sehen der hatte einen geplatzten Bauch....da ich schon Karamel Boilis habe will ich mir noch Frolic Boilis machen.. oder Fischmehl Boilis aber bei Fischmehl Boilis habe ich keine Ahnung wo man das Fischmehl herbekommt kann mir evt jemand sagen ein gutes Frolic Rezept was auch funzt weil im Internet stehen jede menge Rezepte die noch keiner ausprobiert hat und da ich sowas schonmal gemacht habe und nix geworden bin wars nur eine sauerrei für nix..^^


----------



## fantazia (5. August 2009)

*AW: Hilfe fange keinen karpfen..*

Der Bauch war sicher geplatzt weil der Karpfen von Tieren angefressen wurde oder am verwesen war.

Und das Hartmais zum Karpfenbäuche zum platzen bringt halte ich für ein Gerücht.
Aber bevor man Hartmais füttert behandelt man ihn ja auch meist.

Ich lasse ihn immer so ca. 12 Stunden bzw. über Nacht im kalten Wasser quellen und koche ihn dann ca. 30 Minuten.


----------



## Anglerprofi99 (5. August 2009)

*AW: Hilfe fange keinen karpfen..*

Wie wärs wenn du leadcore oder Flourcarbon Schnur benutzt könnte ja sein das die fische diese Schnur sehen oder an sie herankommen .......


----------



## Quappenjäger (5. August 2009)

*AW: Hilfe fange keinen karpfen..*

zum füttern, ich verteile auf meinem platz ca. 4 - 5 kg mais.und das bei nem kleineren see. hat aber auch sehr viele weißfische intus. 500 g frolic kommt noch dazu. und enten schwimmen da auch noch die gerne mais futtern .


----------



## Djluke (5. August 2009)

*AW: Hilfe fange keinen karpfen..*

also ein leadcore benutze ich..ichj will mir jetzt auch bald Frolic Boilis machen bekomme aber kein gutes Rezept :S^^


----------



## L!mmerikkx (6. August 2009)

*AW: Hilfe fange keinen karpfen..*

Hi Luke... 

Bin jetzt auch nicht der Karpfen Profi, aber nen bisschen Ahnung habe ich. 
Versuch doch mal folgendes;
Wenn in dem See sehr viele Brassen und Kleinfisch vorkommt, kannst du dir das doch zu Nutzen machen. 
Du kannst dir doch die Karpfen über die Brassen an den PLatz locken, weil Kaprfen sind ja bekanntlich neugierig.
Ich würde zu deinem Futtermix noch ein paar Pallets ab 22 mm größe untermischen. Die Pallets lösen sich im Wasser  auf und halten die Brassen auf den Platz, sind aber zu groß um sie zu fressen. Bei den Boilies würde ich auch nicht an größe Sparen, da würde ich auch lieber ne Nummer größer wählen, vll sogar mal ne Handvoll Big Balls zu den "normalen" Boilies untermischen.
Also wie ich bei dir im Gewässer angeln würde wäre wie folgt.
Ich würde mir  Uferzone aussuchen, die erfolgsversprechend aussieht (Hast du schonmal Karpfen dort gesehen?, Wurden dort schon Karpfen gefangen?...etc. Am besten eine Stelle die ein bisschen weiter entfernt ist, du sagtest du hattest ein Boot. Damit kannst du ja auch bestimmt deine Köder ausbringen. Somit muss der Futterplatz ja nicht in Wurfweite sein. 
Dann würde ich mir noch eine zweite Stelle zum Füttern suchen. vll ne schöne Kante unter Wasser.

Nun zu dem Anfüttern.

Ich würde jeden Abend 4-5 Tage lang ca. um die gleiche Uhrzeit, an beiden Stellen jeweils folgenden Mix füttern.

500 gramm von der Sorte Boilies, die du nacher auch fischt! Nimm ne Nummer Größer ab 26 mm oder so.
1 kg Pallets auch ne Nummer Größer
1- 1,5 kg Mais
und 5 -6 Big Balls

Am Angeltag selber würde ich entsprechend weniger Anfütern.
2 Hände voll Boilis,
2 Hände voll Pallets
und vier, fünf Händevoll Mais

Und dann würd ich mich echt mal mit nem Kumpel da 24 Stunden hinhocken und schauen was so geht.

Wenn du dann Immernoch keinen Karpfen gefangen hast, und nur piepser von Brassen gehabt hast, dann angel halt auf Brassen vll kriegst ja dann zufällig nen Karpfen 

P.S: Da ich nun schon das Gemecker hör, von wegen zu viel Futter....eutrophierung eines Gewässers.... Futterplatz tot füttern ...blaaaa

Bei 54 ha größe, und so viel Kleinfisch, sind auch 3 kilo Futter nix, zumal 1,5 Kilo ja nur als Brassen futter gilt.
Und wenn ein Schwarm Brassen von 30-50 Fischen mal eben über den Futterplatz rollt, dann ist die eingebrachte Menge Futter nix. 

Hoffe meien Antwort war ein bisshen hilfreich.


----------



## Hund (6. August 2009)

*AW: Hilfe fange keinen karpfen..*

Hallo Karpfenfreund

Ich würde einfach einmal einen anderen Köder nehmen, wenn auf deinem Gewässer
hauptsächlich mit Boilies geangelt wird würde ich einmal einfach Mais am Haar in 1-2 Meter
tiefen Wasser anbieten!!
Ich fange relativ oft mit dieser Methode, zwar keine allzu großen aber wenigstens meinen
Zielfisch.                      

                                                                                                     Petriheil


----------

